# Hey Jetfire- E30 M3



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

Did you see this?

http://www.roadfly.org/bmw/classifieds/cars/detview.php?view=12458


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I would have never seen it.

There's some other M vehicles listed for sale there that interest me more though.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

C[email protected] said:


> *Then I would have never seen it.
> 
> There's some other M vehicles listed for sale there that interest me more though.  *


That DOES look interesting.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JST said:


> *That DOES look interesting. *


There's an E28 M5 listed for $12,500 in Rockville (no pics) and another in New Hampshire listed at $13,600 (pics)

Not sure if I'll be able to talk my wife into it now that I've bought wheels for the wagon though :banghead:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *There's an E28 M5 listed for $12,500 in Rockville (no pics) and another in New Hampshire listed at $13,600 (pics)
> 
> Not sure if I'll be able to talk my wife into it now that I've bought wheels for the wagon though :banghead: *


It was the one in Bethesda that I was looking at.

The E28 remains, in my mind, the "ideal" BMW design.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JST said:


> *It was the one in Bethesda that I was looking at.
> 
> The E28 remains, in my mind, the "ideal" BMW design. *


The Bethesda one said that the car was in Rockville. It's being posted for the guy's brother-in-law and has the actual seller's contact info.

I really want one of these while there are still some decent condition, reasonably priced examples left.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *Did you see this?
> 
> http://www.roadfly.org/bmw/classifieds/cars/detview.php?view=12458 *


Yes I have. In fact, I emailed him as soon as he wrote to the E30 M3 SIG mailing list. If it's still around when I sell my car, it's a strong candidate.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *There's an E28 M5 listed for $12,500 in Rockville (no pics) and another in New Hampshire listed at $13,600 (pics) *


From the E28 M5 link you provided...


> Bilstein Sport springs & Sport shocks


Bilstein Sport springs?  :dunno:

That's kind of a strange description. Bilstein doesn't make PSS coilovers for the E28...


----------



## e28Will (Sep 24, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *From the E28 M5 link you provided...
> 
> Bilstein Sport springs?  :dunno:
> 
> That's kind of a strange description. Bilstein doesn't make PSS coilovers for the E28...  *


Bilstein doesnt make PSS coilovers for the e28, but the most popular route for suspension upgrades, for an e28, include:

-Shocks/struts: 
*Bilstein - Sports (stiffer damping) or HD (heavy duty's), which provide a more compliant ride.
*Koni - They make an adjustable but for they require the removal of the shock (rear).

For simplicity, i think people generally choose one of the Bilstein units.

-Springs: 
*M-Technic springs from an M5 - a bit more spring (rate) than the sport package springs, but still a nice ride.
*Racing Dynamics - Heard that they offer a sporty feel without compromising too much on ride.
*H&R - Spring kit which offers something like 20% (?) stiffer than stock, and is generally the one people go with the most.
*Bavarian Autosport - a few people on the e28 board used this and have good results, they probably went for the more supple ride.
*Ground-Control - Offers custom spring rates/springs for your application. You tell them which shock/strut u will be using with your car, what the purpose of the car is (track, daily driver, dual duty with mostly hwy etc) and they will match a set of springs for you.

The ground-control setup is about $150-180 more than just a regular spring kit from H&R or BavAuto, but the fact that the car will handle properly for what you want it for is more than worth it. I was able to get my car corner-weighted so handling through the twisties is more consistant (quicker) and the feel is even more "Bimmer-esque". If I were to do my suspension again, I'd add 1600 for the Ground-Control Advanced-Design shocks and struts. ....imho, adjustibility is almost always worth it.

Just for relativity, stock spring rates range between 180-220lbs/in so it's probably safe to say the H&R's are around 250-280. My GC's are 450 front and 300 rear and provide a firm yet supple ride....imo sweeeeeet. THANKS AGAIN JAY! (at GC), and also ED from Team DFL (used to have a track e28) 

Anyways, I have always said that the visceral feeling from a fine tuned e28 is hard to beat. G'luck with your search.

Will


----------



## JLee (Jul 19, 2002)

Jetfire,

Did you pick up a E30 M3 yet ? i saw your ad to sell your car on bimmerforums

jeff


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JLee said:


> *Jetfire,
> 
> Did you pick up a E30 M3 yet ? i saw your ad to sell your car on bimmerforums
> 
> jeff *


Nope. I'm waiting for bites while I search for a daily driver/familymobile. I have leads on a few E30 M3s, two in particular, and hopefully they will still be around when I'm ready (which is more or less the minute I sell the E36).


----------



## JLee (Jul 19, 2002)

yeah the prices on our cars have sure taken a dive...its almost an even trade for an E30 M3 !!  

its the only thing keeping me from selling and moving into a 540

jeff


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I noticed a couple of very nice E30 M3's listed on Roadfly. Naturally, they are all miles away from Georgia, but it never hurts to look.

I would just love to find a decent E30 as a track car/beater.


----------

